# Bon Voyage!



## una_dogger (Aug 12, 2005)

The Suby's all packed and ready to go! 
Leaving in the a.m. for Cape Chignecto! Wooo hooo!
Backpacking the coastal trail and then off to do a day hike of Mahuousic Notch in Maine on the NH border. Then, on to the Pemi Loop in the Whites, in it's entirety or in part combined with some lesser travelled trails. If time allows, shooting up to the Daks for a long weekend, then back home on Aug 28.
School starts Aug 29...sigh.

Have a great couple of weeks and I look forward to reading more adventures, misadventures, and hiking plans when I return.


Sabrina, the UnaDogger
and Terra Firma the Trail Doggy


----------



## mikec1289 (Aug 14, 2005)

what kind of foof suplies do you bring on a hike like that?


----------



## MichaelJ (Aug 14, 2005)

It'll be a long while before she can answer you, Mike. Which particular hike were you asking about - the coastal trail backpack?


----------



## mikec1289 (Aug 15, 2005)

michael j,  i thought maybe i would catch her, and get some tips on food she is bringing...oh well


----------



## MichaelJ (Aug 15, 2005)

Well, I can offer that if I was doing a distance backpack like that, I'd bring a number of packs of instant noodles with soup mix, some deydrated vegetables to mix in, and even some canned chicken or fresh carrots for the first few nights. That's dinner.

For breakfast, probably just oatmeal. I will often do dry cereal with dehydrated blueberries or strawberries and a touch of powdered milk, but that's heavy for longer hikes.

For during the day, hard cheese, flatbread, hummus, some grapes for the first day or two, peanut butter, crackers, and some soy protein bars.


----------



## MtnMagic (Aug 15, 2005)

Bagels last several days, give the carbs/calories needed along with peanut butter, M & M's or good old raisins and peanut combo's. Some backpackers like flour wraps with tuna & salmon in the aluminium foil pouches or even canned sardines. Others like expensive freeze dried dinners, simple jerky, or just cheese, pepperoni sticks, crackers and power/candy bars. Ramon is filling and inexpensive, but not nutritious in the long run and always has way too much sodium. I'm a big fan of Fantastic Food's Big Soups, no msg, low sodium, all natural. Great even for breakfast. Spicy Thai is my absolute favorite. And under $2 a meal. Yummy!!


----------



## una_dogger (Aug 26, 2005)

*OK, I'm back!*

For some reason my post got lost, so here goes again!

Supplies for a trip like this! Well, lets just say it was a challenge and I really needed more time to prepare, as I was a neurotic mess by the time I was ready to go.

For this trip I had two food cache's packed, one in the bearvault (new!) in my backpack and the cache for the White's packed in the bearvault's box with a packing list taped to the top (OK, I know, I know; just a little OCD).  

I also had to deal with dog food and supplies so I had the first treks' dog food packed in the dog pack and the second cache in a separate bag plus the travelling dog food for while on the road. 

Then I had a bag packed with my second leg hiking clothes, toiletries, clean towel.

Finally, a third bag contained my "town clothes". Yup, I was planning on some nights on the town so I needed some girlie clothes. Unfortunately, these events never materialized.  

Food:
For backpacking meals I concentrated on lighter stuff for Nova Scotia which was less demanding trail and I wanted to lose a pound or two.  For the Whites I heartied up the meals because I knew my hiker hunger would be kicking in.  

Hope this answers your question! 

New fave trail food:
Idaho's "Everything" mashed potatoes with the ever wonderful artificial flavors of sour cream, butter, chives, cheese and BACON! OMG! Just so good....probably would be unable to choke it down here at home but on a windy night above ZeaCliff Pond, it was the BEST!

Hmmmm.....Moderators, we need an emotie for Hiker Hunger!

 :idea:


----------

